# A Conquered Kingdom



## larryjf (May 29, 2008)

In my estimation it is Daniel Ritchie’s magnum opus. This book is very comprehensive and touches on both the basic and the deeper teachings of Theonomic ethics. Even when Daniel writes on the more complex issues his style is such that it is easily digestible. The only drawback is that there is some repetition in areas where perhaps Daniel wanted to focus more attention. ‘A Conquered Kingdom’ is a valuable resource for both those familiar with Theonomy and those who wish to start investigating it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advertisement Larry. Anyone wishing to purchase this book may do so from here.


----------

